
Yale's online class on “The Science of Well-Being” - NicoJuicy
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/13/i-took-yales-most-popular-class-ever-and-it-completely-changed-how-i-spend-my-money.html
======
NicoJuicy
I posted it here because the summary on the course seemed likeable.

Eg.

\- Money doesn't create happiness ( and what they don't mention: being short
on money makes unhappy, my 2 cents)

\- never ever forget exercise, it makes you feel better and healthier

\- make time for friends and family, not every relationship needs to have a
meaning future-wise

And that related to me. Not "mumbo-jumbo" and spirituality like some comments
below mention.

Or my TLDR; have enough of money, you don't need plenty.

Have plenty of time, you never have enough.

~~~
dorchadas
> \- Money doesn't create happiness ( and what they don't mention: being short
> on money makes unhappy, my 2 cents)

I had this exact conversation with my uncle and dad the other day. It was
basically along the lines of, "Those who say money doesn't make you happy have
never been low on money trying to meet bills." Perhaps we're really cynical,
but I feel this is a good point that many things don't address (though I am
aware of the studies that show money _does_ increase happiness, up to a point,
around $75k USD if I remember).

That said, "Money can't buy happiness, but it can buy the things that make me
happy."

~~~
ohyeshedid
As someone that grew up very poor, worked very hard for a long time and got
very lucky, to then make a lot of money:

I like to look at it as the power of money to most people isn't what it adds
to your life, it's what it takes away. No more fears about bills, no more
worrying about being broke or stressing over the monetary concerns. That/those
are the first plateau. Once those things are gone some people are going to be
a lot happier, but sometimes money wasn't the actual cause of your
unhappiness; just one of many causes amidst the pile. You might be more happy,
or less stressed, neither, or both.

These concepts are nebulous at best, but I'm curious how one measures an
increase in happiness versus a decrease of stress. Likely a fair amount of
comorbidity at play.

~~~
genai
"No more fears about bills, no more worrying about being broke or stressing
over the monetary concerns"

Sounds like heaven!

~~~
ohyeshedid
It changes everything. I'll refrain from tying it to happiness and instead
just say that it increases the quality of life.

------
krat0sprakhar
The class starts today if anyone is interested in enrolling:
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/the-science-of-well-
being](https://www.coursera.org/learn/the-science-of-well-being)

------
ne01
Just my 2.5 cents for myself.

Happiness is not a good thing. It is the other side of the same coin that
brings me sadness and pain. What I'm looking for is peace.

Being in peace is the ultimate form of being -- the only form of being.

If I'm not in peace it means I'm chasing something else. When I stop looking
for anything (including peace itself) then I am... I am.

~~~
vincentmarle
People who are in peace generally don't have to think much about happiness, so
in that sense peace = happiness.

~~~
ne01
Being in peace brings me joy but no happiness. Happiness takes one's ego up
and what goes up will always come down.

But words are words, my joy could be your happiness.

------
keyle
Sadly, the article read more like "teenager discovers the things her parents
failed to teach her". Sorry I'm too old for this. Maybe the class is great,
but the article was uninspiring.

~~~
rchaud
> Sadly, the article read more like "teenager discovers the things her parents
> failed to teach her". Sorry I'm too old for this.

When you were 18, how concrete was your definition of well-being? Remember,
this is a class being taught at Yale, whose incoming students are likely
already high achievers. On top of that, a 10% admissions rate tells incoming
students that they will simply have to keep climbing the ladder of GPAs,
internships, varsity sports etc. for the next 4 years, and after that, for the
rest of their lives.

I haven't taken this particular class, but I went through 4 years of college
feeling like a failure if any one of the above "todos" didn't pan out, because
it made me feel like I was closer to the bottom of the pile than the top. At
that age, all you can see are the trees, not the forest

Looking back, it would've been nice to have had some perspective on what it's
all for. Before you know it, you've graduated, and you can't go back and try
to do things differently.

------
themodelplumber
> Spending less money on things that aren’t long-lasting, like extravagant
> gadgets and more bedsheets that I actually need.

My gadgets seem like they will outlast me at this point...which is exactly
what makes it hard to continue spending money on them :D (I don't buy
bedsheets, is this some kind of hobby?)

I do personally count ham radio as one of those "experiences plus gadgets"
hobbies though; it's been a lot of fun in that way. It gives me more reasons
to get out and exercise (radio play), make little trips (club breakfasts and
event volunteering), and reach goals (stuff to talk about with friends). I
feel like the friendships I make through the hobby are about 10x more
resilient than other friendships.

There is a "spin the dial" philosophy in ham radio that I have taken into
other friendships. There will always be someone else to talk to, so stop
hanging around as if you're stuck with your current conversation partner. If
things aren't going well, give the frequency dial a spin and see who else is
around.

------
EnderViaAnsible
I'm glad to hear of this class. I think I'll take it in order to see if I can
learn some things I didn't know.

That said, the article is very poorly written. The author appears to not have
a good understanding of what constitutes standards of proof in the social
sciences, and in what way studies in social sciences ought to be spoken about.

(For example, they refer to a landmark Princeton study that "proved" money
doesn't equal happiness, then states that some later studies with a different
demographic "disproved" this.

But the first study did not prove anything by most meanings of the word, nor
did the second disprove it. They provided evidence, suggested conclusions,
invited interpretation...etc. You can't prove lasting things about changing
statistical aggregates, nor prove things about individuals based on group
statistics. That is not how statistics works.)

Then there is the cheesy bit where they show themselves "scoring points" on a
professor who "concedes" that a car could be an experience, if you can focus
on the experience of driving it...but frankly she's gently correcting them,
not conceding a point. (Note that these scare quotes are my interpretation;
they are not said in the article.)

I do think in general that I don't like this folksy let's-pretend-the-journo-
knows-nothing-because-some-readers-won't style. Perhaps it's an imperfection
of mine rather than the author's.

I'd rather they just tell me what they know or found out, or quote the
authority, because I don't find the fact that they had a conversation with the
authority human-interesting. (That is, I think they're angling for a human
interest style in this sort of piece, but there is nothing of human interest
in showing me you had a conversation with a person.)

------
lucas_membrane
I was part of a group that took the free on-line class together a while back.
It is not well-named, being not about 'well-being', rather entirely focused on
'happiness.' In addition, as the course is given at Yale, a college community
enclave, the viewpoints of the participants are somewhat peculiar to young
people who are still preparing to live in a society that is not all about
them. Those two, three or four times the age of the college kids will find it
hard to identify.

~~~
circlefavshape
"Subjective well-being", as far as I can tell, _is_ psychologists' code-word
for plain old happiness

------
User23
This is why I’m religious. Christianity, in accordance with scripture and
tradition, is a path to mental and spiritual well-being that was tested by my
ancestors for millennia.

Sadly, as scripture tells us, many (most) people who claim to be Christians
are wolves in sheep’s clothing. But there are plenty of wolves hiding in the
guise of the other paths too. Caveat emptor.

~~~
notfromhere
Until very recently, your ancestors didn't have too much of a choice.

~~~
User23
Every single one of my ancestors, back to the first, had a choice.

~~~
HNLurker2
Also the dark ages, but now N(ietzs +che) predicted the down fall of
Christianity a century ago which was tested by all atheist ancestors.

~~~
User23
Western Atheism is just another gnostic Christian heresy, because it claims
direct knowledge (gnosis) of God. It's nothing new and it always fails
relatively quickly.

~~~
HNLurker2
So was Plato and Aristotle, most respectable people who walked upon this
earth?!

~~~
User23
You're confusing agnosticism with atheism. Atheism claims direct knowledge of
God, namely that He does not exist. Agnosticism on the other hand is the
position that the question cannot be answered. Plato and Aristotle's position
was one of agnosticism, not gnostic atheism.

By the way I consider the agnostic position to be entirely intellectually
honest and defensible. I happen to believe otherwise, but a reasonable person
can reach the agnostic position.

------
educationdata
Why does the teacher put "Well-Being" in the course title, instead of
"Happiness", even when the course is totally about happiness? Does this mean
happiness is the same as well-being? I highly doubt it.

~~~
sonnyblarney
Happiness might be well associated with a specific mental state or emotion
while well-being is really one's overall health.

Someone who is in a very good position, and general state of well being will
have bouts of every emotion, and surely won't be 'happy' in every moment.

Though surely one could make the case that 'general happiness' and 'general
well being' are the same thing if they wanted to.

------
sridca
I thought I'd join, but the more I read the more spiritual and mumbo-jumbo the
course appears. From the course overview:

    
    
      Week 1. Signature Strengths
      Week 2. Savoring & Gratitude Journal
      Week 3. Kindness & Social Connection
      Week 4. Exercise & Sleep
      Week 5. Meditation & Gratitude Visit
      Week 6. (It's a SURPRISE!)
      Week 7. Rewirement Challenge Part 1
      Week 8. Rewirement Challenge Part 2
      Week 9. Rewirement Challenge Part 3
      Week 10. Rewirement Challenge Part 4
    

Just for starters, what's the deal with "gratitude"? Isn't that a spiritual
concept? Why not go straight to the root and dislodge the root cause of
resentment itself? Gratitude treats the symptoms -- it counters resentment --
but does not eliminate it. As an intelligent HNer we should not fall for these
superficial traps.

EDIT: So a group of people have taken to downvoting my comments, instead of
intelligently addressing them. Apparently I made a blasphemy, attacking a
religious concept (gratitude). LOL.

~~~
jdavis703
I think gratitude is part of mindfulness. It means appreciating the smell of
fresh air, the taste of your go to breakfast beverage, the sounds of the birds
chirping or the smell of your partner. These are things we can get used to day
after day, and so it’s useful to take a moment or two to appreciate them.
That’s at least how I interpret it...

~~~
sridca
Then why call it "gratitude" instead of calling it what it is, to wit:
appreciation? Obviously the proponents of gratitude meant something more than
appreciation.

~~~
skilled
Have you had a bad experience with spirituality or something? You sound hella
mad my friend and it's not a good look.

People invested their time and effort in this course. The least you can do is
be grateful that there are such people on the planet who care about the
wellbeing of others.

~~~
shittyadmin
Who _hasn 't_ had a bad experience with spirituality?

This is the same kind of thing that's used to promote anti-vax campaigns and
scam people out of thousands of dollars for fake medical treatments.

~~~
saghm
I think a lot of people have had both positive and negative experiences with
spirituality (which I want to emphasize is not synonymous with "religion",
which I think provokes stronger emotions for a lot of people). Similarly, I've
had both good and bad experiences with public transportation, which I think is
also fairly common. There are plenty of things that I've had bad experiences
with that I still find useful due to other experiences that were better.

------
sridca
Happiness has become a dirty word.

People fail at happiness; and then start devaluating happiness itself probably
to rationalize their unhappiness and also justify the consequent resorting to
socially inculcated meanings. Mr. Jordan Peterson even enabled a cult
following around this odd psychic adumbration.

And, by the way, it goes without saying that cynicism and weariness precludes
happiness.

